# Hobby shops around Pigeon forge Tennessee



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to pigeon forge, gattlinburg area in a few weeks was wondering if there is any hobby shops or raceways in the area that I need to go to?


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Going to pigeon forge, gattlinburg area in a few weeks was wondering if there is any hobby shops or raceways in the area that I need to go to?


Went there in Feb and didn't notice any on the strips, that place was a zoo!


----------



## 72challenger (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't remember any hobby shops. But as a car fan, you'd be remiss if you didn't go to Floyd Garrett's Muscle Car Museum in Seiversville. It's an awesome experience!


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Well if you don't find one you can always visit the NASCAR park and trade a little paint just for a few laughs. .. 


http://www.nascarspeedpark.com/tn_trackinfo.aspx


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been there before had a good with the kids,just me and the wife this time and she isn't real big on go karts


----------

